# Dentists and "women's things"



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi all, I was wondering how the dental system works. Do you register with a dentist and have 6 monthly check ups as you would here, or just go as you need to?
Also is there a system for the dreaded "3 yearly" test  that only the ladies need or again do you just visit the clinic at a hospital?
Thanks, Pat


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

I have never received a courtesy reminder from a dentist in Cyprus for my 6 month checks. We go that often, but on our own accord. My wife goes yearly for all her "female stuff." She does go to a private doctor though and has switched a couple of times. I think she pays around 50 Euros but don't quote me on that.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> I have never received a courtesy reminder from a dentist in Cyprus for my 6 month checks. We go that often, but on our own accord. My wife goes yearly for all her "female stuff." She does go to a private doctor though and has switched a couple of times. I think she pays around 50 Euros but don't quote me on that.


As you are in the USA the vast majority of time surely you must go to the denitist in America


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes, Veronica we do spend most of our time in US. Thank you again for sharing. 
Just wondering, do you track our comings and goings in Cyprus??? It is no secret that we work "most of the time" from the US on our Cyprus business and Diane is there full time. I can happily post a report of when and where we visit doctors/dentists and which countries we do it in if it is so interesting how and where we live. Thanks for the interest in our dental care. It is very important to us also.


----------



## jenjenmullin (Jun 7, 2011)

Is there a way of finding out who/what clinics are most reputable in the area? 

Also the same for Dentists?


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Disclaimer (since Veronica is perplexed) - I live in America part of the year and visit dentists/doctors in Cyprus when we visit for work & visit family. 

We like Elena across from Alexander the Great hotel in Kato Paphos as a dentist. There is no Better Business Bureau or anything similar in Cyprus that I am aware of so it is mainly just word of mouth. As for clinics we like Iasis Clinic.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The Evangelismos and the Iasis are the two best clinics and the denitist we use is Phillipos Lambrianou who we find excellent although he isnt the cheapest. He is a young forward thinking guy trained in Sheffield and Athens.


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

So am i eight in thinking I've no need to register with a dentist, Just chose one and go 6mthly for a check or when needed? And for cervical screening the same, chose a clinic and make sure I go every 3yrs?
We are spoilt with our NHS!!


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

We have a dentist who we like in Polis and no doubt you will find your own.

Also have a look at  | Sunflower who can send free yearly reminders by SMS for the other bits and pieces. If the page loads in Greek then find the Union Jack to get the English version. If you are eligible to register with the health service here then you will pay 2 euro for the meeting with the doctor, any tests will be free.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

PatandDave said:


> So am i right in thinking I've no need to register with a dentist, Just chose one and go 6mthly for a check or when needed? And for cervical screening the same, chose a clinic and make sure I go every 3yrs?
> We are spoilt with our NHS!!


If you are elligible for treatment at the General hospital you can get your smear tests there. Also they will do regular mamagrams for you. You don't get reminders though so you need to keep check yourself when tests are due.
If you prefer to go private it will cost approx 80euros for a mamagram. 

The general hospital does emergency dental work such as extractions but for most dental work you just go any dentist of your choice.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

We use Dr Lenia in Paphos who we had recommended and are happy with. We have 6 monthly checkups and each is booked ahead at the visit. They then phone a couple of days before to remind.

There is no charge for checkups only any treatment given. We've had one year where we actually made a profit from visiting the dentist! No charges and a couple of bottles of wine Xmas gift given to us.

Pete


----------



## grietje (Jan 2, 2013)

I can confirm Veronica's statement about the Evangelismos clinic in Paphos. I've never felt so comfortable in a hospital and the staff is super nice.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> We use Dr Lenia in Paphos who we had recommended and are happy with. We have 6 monthly checkups and each is booked ahead at the visit. They then phone a couple of days before to remind. There is no charge for checkups only any treatment given. We've had one year where we actually made a profit from visiting the dentist! No charges and a couple of bottles of wine Xmas gift given to us. Pete


Just in case anyone searches these threads for "dentist", I fully endorse Pete's recommendation for Dr Lenia. Letitia had a cap come out (we are currently staying in Polis) and an expat estate agent here recommended Dr Lenia in Paphos. I actually recalled her name from Pete's post so we went on spec and Dr Lenoa agreed to see us and sorted us out in 20 mins with a very reasonable €30 charge. Highly recommend.


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> I can happily post a report of when and where we visit doctors/dentists and which countries we do it in if it is so interesting how and where we live.


Having read this now this old threat is resurrected, I think it would be great if Cleo were to provide all of us with a detailed journal of his comings and goings, with photo's preferably!

  

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

mdekkers said:


> Having read this now this old threat is resurrected, I think it would be great if Cleo were to provide all of us with a detailed journal of his comings and goings, with photo's preferably!
> 
> 
> 
> Martijn :ranger:


My guess is that Cleo is a she not a he!

In which case I would prefer not to have the gynaecological photos !!










Pete


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

He (She?!?) wrote:


> My wife goes yearly for all her "female stuff."


So I assumed he is a he, if he turns out to be a she then my apologies for being overly stereotypical 

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

mdekkers said:


> He (She?!?) wrote:
> 
> So I assumed he is a he, if he turns out to be a she then my apologies for being overly stereotypical
> 
> Martijn :ranger:


It's the first time I've seen Cleo as a male name so I've got it wrong. Sorry.

I still don't want to see those pictures though!

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

In this case Cleo is very definitely a HE.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2013)

Veronica said:


> In this case Cleo is very definitely a HE.


Yes he does not look very female on the photo on his webpage
:thumb:
Anders


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Wow! Half a thread dedicated to me - I'm honored  It is actually "Khalil" but when I first moved to Kentucky in the 70's Americans could not get their heads or accents around "Khalil" so it turned into "Cleo" and it stuck. BUT, in Cyprus there are other male Cleo's, nickname for Kleanthis. I have had emails to me starting "Dear Cleopatra" - this cracks up my business partner every time! 

Now how to get this back on topic....we don't endorse Evangelismos for delivering a baby and we use a different dentist than the most popular one on here. There you go. No photos available.  "Cleo"


----------



## amackay (May 2, 2013)

*Dentist*

Can anyone recommend a dentist in episkopi or kolossi


----------

